# Very close to say good bye



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Driving part time for about 2 months. About 100 trips in MD. I am a friendly person in general. I can't be rude to people rven when try to. It seems to me that no matter what you do to make every pax happy, everything uber wants you to do plus more, you still dont get a 5 *. 18/19 year old kids who think they are giving you a favor by giving a 4. Even though I still have a 4.77, ladt 2 weeks was 4.5. I will stop untill uber does something about their rating system. Is it just me that feels like uber knowingly decided to stick with the flawed rating system?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Uber has to know that thier rating system is flawed.. I gave up worrying about it awhile ago.. I'm consistently around 4.6- - good enough!!- -That being said..>that>,,and all the other issues..insurance being the big one..has me sending back my phone at the end of the month(tomorrow)-
-It was a helluva ride...but working uber sucked the life outta me... so until changes are made that benefit the drivers,,,everything from tips - to -insurance and everything in-between , I just cant justify driving and beating up my car for 1.10 every mile. Who know what will happen down the line ,,but for the immediate future - Im hanging up the keys
best of luck to you
jack


----------



## UberAnn (Jan 16, 2015)

Jack, thank you. Agree with you. I just can't constantly worrying about some young kids or drunks rating me whatever they feel like. To me it is almost impossible to keep good rating.
Good luck to u.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

1500 rides with a 4.82 it's do able.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

1500 rides here with 4.9..i constantly get comments from pax saying how awesome i am. it can be done, just gotta nonchalantly tell them about the rating system, 80% of the riders dont' know what 4 star ****s us...so they need to be educated


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Raider said:


> 1500 rides here with 4.9..i constantly get comments from pax saying how awesome i am. it can be done, just gotta nonchalantly tell them about the rating system, 80% of the riders dont' know what 4 star ****s us...so they need to be educated


I agree, but I try to be careful about discussing ratings with pax. Some pax will give you a 4 or lower on purpose if they find out it hurts a driver. There is a profound problem with this rating system. Very dysfunctional. Completely subjective, not an ounce of academic validity to it, and our livelihood in the hands of teenagers, drunks, and people who think they are rating the traffic, or Uber, or just plain angry people. The problem is less about the rating system, and more about Uber's assinine system of deactivating drivers for going below 4.5. THAT is the real problem.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> 1500 rides with a 4.82 it's do able.


Exactly!! Stop obsessing over ratings. I do not worry about ratings in the least bit!! 1200 rides, 4.82 since June '14


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Exactly!! Stop obsessing over ratings. I do not worry about ratings in the least bit!! 1200 rides, 4.82 since June '14


By the time you have 1200 rides, if your rating is a 4.82, you don't have to be concerned. You have to actually TRY to get it to plummet toward the danger zone. Not all of us are in that position. For many of us, it is something to be concerned about. That's a fact.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Over 1500 rides and 4.89/4.90. I know when I get a 1 star. I drop to 4.89 and then back to 4.90.

This means, I am hated by 2% of my riders! I am ok with that.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Yankee said:


> By the time you have 1200 rides, if your rating is a 4.82, you don't have to be concerned. You have to actually TRY to get it to plummet toward the danger zone. Not all of us are in that position. For many of us, it is something to be concerned about. That's a fact.


Duly noted...but I have never worried about them...not once


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberAnn said:


> Driving part time for about 2 months. About 100 trips in MD. I am a friendly person in general. I can't be rude to people rven when try to. It seems to me that no matter what you do to make every pax happy, everything uber wants you to do plus more, you still dont get a 5 *. 18/19 year old kids who think they are giving you a favor by giving a 4. Even though I still have a 4.77, ladt 2 weeks was 4.5. I will stop untill uber does something about their rating system. Is it just me that feels like uber knowingly decided to stick with the flawed rating system?


POST#1/UberAnn: Ahoy and Welcome
to the UP.Net
Forums from Marco Island on Florida's
Wild SouthWest Coast. Small World:
Youthful Bison received 2 nominations
to the Naval Academy.

PLEASE don't let Fratty Boi Travis' weird
Rating System determine your worth.
If THEY warn you, that's a different mat-
ter. What you're doing is Self Deactiva-
tion which is Unnecessary & Premature.

By all means try Lyft on for size or a Sal-
aried Driving Position if being Outside
is what you prefer. Thanks for placing
Your Trust in the Membership.

Bison wishes you well and urges
staying in touch to share future
Good News.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

You are most likely doing just fine. Don't worry about the ratings. Two weeks ago I got a 4.97 then last week I got a 4.55. I actually felt better about the 4.55 (my lowest ) week than the 4.97 week. It's a strange strange world we Uber in.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

These low rates have so sucked my desire to drive that I don't give a flying F#&@ anymore. This ***** I picked up last night on Lyft sat next to me without a word for 15 min, then started *****ing about why the ride was taking so long and why I took the route I took. I was very close to kicking her out the car. I snapped back at her and she eventually started crying. Funny thing is she gave me a 5 rating along with a $2 tip. Go figure.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> These low rates have so sucked my desire to drive that I don't give a flying F#&@ anymore. This ***** I picked up last night on Lyft sat next to me without a word for 15 min, then started *****ing about why the ride was taking so long and why I took the route I took. I was very close to kicking her out the car. I snapped back at her and she eventually started crying. Funny thing is she gave me a 5 rating along with a $2 tip. Go figure.


I couldn't do that since it isn't in my nature. But if you're willing, can I put your mobile# on Speed Dial?


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Trust me, It's not in my nature either. However, after putting up with a few *****es who obviously had been dumped or stood up and were taking it out on me I refuse to take their crap in my own car.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Western Warrior said:


> Trust me, It's not in my nature either. However, after putting up with a few *****es who obviously had been dumped or stood up and were taking it out on me I refuse to take their crap in my own car.


Don't know many ladies that would even dream about 1*-ing Clint E.


----------



## Dks2k2 (Mar 13, 2015)

Flawed rating system. New driver and in my weekly report it said "out of 21 trips you received 18 -5 stars- So your rating is 4.5 which is "below average" in red letters. It has gone back up since but wtf.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

doesnt matter if you have 1500 trips, what counts is your rating over the last 100 trips. and that needs to be 4.6
so your overall rating can be 4.9,for trip 1-1400, but if trip 1401 to 500 average 3.0, you would be fired (but your overall would still be over 4.6)


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

So many drivers got unreasonably deactivated, unfortunately, drivers are subject to be rated depend on the rider's mood.


----------

